# Riding in Rincon,Puerto Rico



## xcbker (Oct 3, 2008)

I would like some feedback about ridingin Rincon ,Puerto Rico . Going in June and heard it may be the site for the Mtb part of Centroamerican Games in 2010 . 

Thanks for the info


----------



## samy2222red (Jun 3, 2007)

there is a really nice trail in Rincon


----------



## samy2222red (Jun 3, 2007)

i''ll get you the info


----------



## samy2222red (Jun 3, 2007)

http://www.mtb-pr.com/faro_rincon_terr_publ1.htm


----------



## samy2222red (Jun 3, 2007)

you can also visit Aguadilla or Cabo Rojo. you can find the info on the same web page i gave you.


----------



## iluvcx (Nov 13, 2004)

yes!!! thanks for the info! my wife just booked us a mtb tour in Rincon. I checked out the website samy2222red posted and it looks like there are some sick trails their. Will report back next week!
isaias


----------

